# cheap graphic card



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 22, 2011)

can any one help me in buying a graphic card under 6000 which can play crysis 2 @low settings and at low resolution


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 22, 2011)

get something like HD 6770. nice card


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

ARUN SUNNY said:


> can any one help me in buying a graphic card under 6000 which can play crysis 2 @low settings and at low resolution


Please also post rest of your computer specs especially processor and PSU.


----------



## jsjs (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah if u have a nice psu then amd radeon 6750-6770 all the way


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 22, 2011)

i only hav a 250 watt psu..i am running win xp sp3. i also hav to buy a cpu most probably an amd 5200+


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

that PSU is not enough to run any good gfx card and why do you want to upgrade to a amd 5200+ cpu - which is very old one unless you have a very old mobo.

For PSU  and GPU - get a HD5670 512MB @ 3.8k and a FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k

what CPU+mobo+ram do you have right now - it would be better if you can upgrade those as well.


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 23, 2011)

i have an asus m2n68-am-plus mother board and my processor it damaged .. i hav to buy a new one.


hope i get A1 for maths and science then only will i get a gpu


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> that PSU is not enough to run any good gfx card and why do you want to upgrade to a amd 5200+ cpu - which is very old one unless you have a very old mobo.
> 
> For PSU  and GPU - get a HD5670 512MB @ 3.8k and a FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k
> 
> what CPU+mobo+ram do you have right now - it would be better if you can upgrade those as well.



Yeah ! he is right. upgrade your PSU as any good gfx card needs stable power.


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 23, 2011)

ok ill buy a psu but shuld i chage my cpu's heat sink?


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 23, 2011)

I BALL I6363 ..this is the power supply i have. i think it is a switching psu..so should i buy a new one???  if so please suggest somthink under 3000.. and i am planning an ati 5670HD


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

ARUN SUNNY said:


> I BALL I6363 ..this is the power supply i have. i think it is a switching psu..so should i buy a new one???  if so please suggest somthink under 3000.. and i am planning an ati 5670HD


Yes, you need to replace that PSU. For something under 3000, try FSP Saga II 500W for 2.5k as topgear suggested...


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

ARUN SUNNY said:


> i have an asus m2n68-am-plus mother board and my processor it damaged .. i hav to buy a new one.
> hope i get A1 for maths and science then only will i get a gpu



uou can get a AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ ~2.8k - it's much more faster than a 5200+ but let us know your budget for the cpu first.

Best wishes for your A1 in maths and scienece 



ARUN SUNNY said:


> ok ill buy a psu but shuld i chage my cpu's heat sink?



you'll get a new heatsink+fan with the new cpu - so don't worry about that


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks top gear... as for the psu i have to ask my dad..he will allow.
my friend told that the 9800gt is available for 5000..is this a better option?? i have searched for its price in india and it shows 9000rs..so is it available for 5000 or 9000?? please advice.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

^^9600 is an old card... 5670 will be better.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Sep 24, 2011)

9800GT>=5670.
Better option is 5670 because of DX11 and low power usage


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry for last info... I read it 9600 instead of 9800..


----------



## Cilus (Sep 24, 2011)

ARUN SUNNY, your motherboard is a AM2+ motherboard and will support all the AM3 processors. Current standard is Athlon II and Phenom II which are called AM3 CPU and they are supported in AM2+ motherboards. 5200 is older gen Athlon processor and Athlon II X2 250 will offer far better performance than that.

I think your total upgrade path will be like

AMD Athlon II 260 3.2 GHz + Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 + FSP SAGA II 500W 
= (3 + 3.8 + 2)K = 6.8K. This config will allow you to play all the current games in lower or medium settings. BTW, at what resolution you're playing games?


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 24, 2011)

@ cilius

i am thinking of playin crysis 2 at the lowest resolution or somthing like 1024x768 and at gamer setting


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ for that resolution AMD Athlon II 260 3.2 GHz + Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 + FSP SAGA II 500W is more than enough 

IF you can increase the budget grab a tri core / quad core athlon / Phenom cpu but before that let us know your budget for the cpu only


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 25, 2011)

can an am3 processor fit in an am2+ socket?? i dont know abt my cpu budget.. maybe 2.5k i actually dont need a heatsink.. i just need a cpu.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 25, 2011)

^^yes, all AM 2+ motherboards can handle am3 proccessors..


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2011)

ARUN SUNNY said:


> can an am3 processor fit in an am2+ socket?? i dont know abt my cpu budget.. maybe 2.5k i actually dont need a heatsink.. i just need a cpu.



look for AMD Athlon II X2 245 / 250 / 255 whichever you find - they should be around ~2.6-2.8k and though you don't need but you'll get a heatsink for free with the new cpu


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you all. day before yesterday was my maths exam.. it was damn tough ..i am sure i wont get a1.....  SO  GOOD BYE 5670


----------

